# Wie lange im Eis?



## Andreas Thomsen (17. August 2004)

Wie lange kann (sollte) man Fisch max. in der Gefriertruhe aufbewahren? Hängt wohl auch von der Art bzw. Fettgehalt des Fisches ab, oder?
Aal, Butt, Dorsch, Hering, Barsch und Hecht liegen bei mir bei -25 Grad tiefgefroren im Eis.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Klaus-a. (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wie lange im Eis?*

Hallo,
    * Brot und Eis: 2 Monate
    * Fisch, Fleisch, Hackfleisch: 3 Monate
    * Butter und Geflügel: 6 Monate
    * Obst: 8 Monate
    * Blanchiertes Gemüse: 10 Monate
Und schau mal hier ...................................................http://www.wdr.de/tv/service/familie/inhalt/20030730/b_5.phtml
Und hier.........................................http://www.foodnews.ch/faq/10_faq/FAQ_Einfrieren.html
Und hier...............................http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...ik=3628&key=standard_document_1054600&seite=6
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## FroDo (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wie lange im Eis?*

Von diesen angaben, nach denen fisch nur 3monate tiefgefroren haltbar sein soll, habe ich auch schon gehört, halte davon aber nicht viel. Damit ist wohl eher gemeint, dass das gefriergut nach ablauf dieser zeit weiter an qualität einbüßt. Verwerten lässt sich auch 12 monate eingefrorener fisch noch gut. Es gibt also keinen grund, den dann gleich wegzuwerfen!

Richtig ist, dass die dauer vom fettgehalt der fische abhängig ist. Makrelen werden viel schneller tranig und schmecken nicht mehr. Dorschartige kann man nach einem jahr immer noch gut verarbeiten.

Einmal im jahr wird bei uns die truhe leergeräumt/ gegessen, damit wieder platz für norge und die neue saison wird. Bis jetzt hat es immer geschmeckt.


----------



## Klaus-a. (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wie lange im Eis?*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Von diesen angaben, nach denen fisch nur 3monate tiefgefroren haltbar sein soll, habe ich auch schon gehört, halte davon aber nicht viel. Damit ist wohl eher gemeint, dass das gefriergut nach ablauf dieser zeit weiter an qualität einbüßt. Verwerten lässt sich auch 12 monate eingefrorener fisch noch gut. Es gibt also keinen grund, den dann gleich wegzuwerfen!
> 
> Richtig ist, dass die dauer vom fettgehalt der fische abhängig ist. Makrelen werden viel schneller tranig und schmecken nicht mehr. Dorschartige kann man nach einem jahr immer noch gut verarbeiten.
> 
> Einmal im jahr wird bei uns die truhe leergeräumt/ gegessen, damit wieder platz für norge und die neue saison wird. Bis jetzt hat es immer geschmeckt.



Ja ich denke ja auch das man es noch essen kann ,aber du wirst keine bzw. wenige wichtige inhaltsstoffe haben .


----------



## Pete (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wie lange im Eis?*

es gibt sone und solche leute...viele, die ich kenne, machen sich keinen kopf über fisch, der länger als drei monate in der truhe schlummerte....wenns alle angler so genau mit den verwertungsangaben hielten, brauchte keiner mit mehr als 10 kilo filet mit nach hause aus dem norgeurlaub fahren .... mag sein, dass die inhaltsstoffe von ihrer wirkung her nicht mehr ganz zum zuge kommen mögen, schlecht ist ein filet nach acht monaten lagerung im (fast) ewigen eis dennoch nicht...zudem meine ich: frisch gefangen auf den tisch gebracht, schmeckt fisch immer um längen besser...


----------



## totentanz (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wie lange im Eis?*

Ich sag dazu: So lange er keinen Gefriebrand hat und nicht 20cm Eisschicht drumrum sind ist alles in Ordnung!

Kleiner Tip: Wenn ihr Fisch eingefriert, stoppft ihn nicht einfach in eine Tüte und gefriert ihn. Besser ist den Fisch (ganz oder Filet) auf einem kleinen Blech oder ähnliches eingefrieren.
Wenn er gefrohren ist, kurz in kalltes Trinkwasser tauchen und wieder auf das Blech im Gefrieschrank (Dadurch entsteht eine "Glasur" aus Eis und die hält >dicht<) 
Ist die Schicht auch gefrohren kann man die Fische in eine handelsübliche Gerfiehrtüte geben und aufbewahren. 
Die Filets kleben nicht aneinander und der Gefriebrand hat keine Chance mehr. 
So kann man Teilmengen entnehmen und hat immer die Richtige Menge in der Pfanne. ))

Das mit den ganzen M.-haltbarkeitsdaten auf TK-Verpackungen ist sowiso nur lug und trug gegenüber dem Verbraucher. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## chippog (22. August 2004)

*AW: Wie lange im Eis?*

ich sehe das ganz fürchterlich pingelig! erstklassige makrele, will meinen nach dem fang abgestochen und direkt auf eis, ab nach hause und dort zum beispiel filetiert und frisch gebraten oder höchstens achtundvierzig stunden eingefroren. danach verschenke ich sie vielleicht noch oder benutze sie als köder! gleiches gilt fast für hering, ganz einfach, weil beide arten fast fangfrisch fantastische delikatessen sind, hingegen selbst bei minus dreissig grad mit der zeit ranzig werden! und das ist nicht lecker, vor allem nicht im vergleich zu frischen!!! gerade bei den fetten fischen habe ich sonst angst, dass ich mich gegenan esse! mageren fisch kann ich schon mal drei monate im gefrierer haben. ab nach einer woche, nach der die ersten grösseren qualitätseinbussen zu merken sind, bevorzuge ich allerdings schon gewürzstarke gerichte... wenn ich mir schon, wenn auch ohne fanggarantie den frischesten fisch überhaupt zubereiten kann, warum sollte ich so viel einfrieren? dann gebe ich lieber einiges weg. das schaff freude und freunde! klar, schafft ihr es nur einmal im jahr nach skandinavien, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch anders vorgehen. chippog


----------

